# Shift 2 Screenshots öffnen



## HerzogHeilig (4. November 2011)

*Shift 2 Screenshots öffnen*

Hi zusammen,
wollte mir maln paar hübsche screenshots von meinem fuhrpark in nfs shift 2 machn. Die Bilder, die man im Fotomodus machn kann werden allerdings als .med Dateien abgespeichert. Meine Frage nun: Wie kann ich die öffnen oder besser noch direkt umwandeln? Hab bisher noch nix hilfreiches im netz gefundn -.-
Schonmal Danke im voraus


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2011)

Kann es sein, dass man die nur mit NFS Shift selber öffnen kann? ^^  Wenn ja, dann lad Dir lieber mal ein Tool wie Fraps runter, mit dem Du selber dann "normale" Screenshots machen kannst.

Evtl. sind aber auch irgendwo bei den "Eigene Dateien" zusätzlich dann doch bmp, jpg oder tiffs gespeichert?


----------



## HerzogHeilig (4. November 2011)

Im Dokumente Ordner sind nur die .med Dateien und die Profile gespeichert. Hab die screens sonst nirgends gefunden und im spiel konnt ich se bisher auch nirgends öffnen...


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2011)

Such mal im SPiel nach dem "Autologbereich" - da soll man die wohl ansehen können. Aber die sind nicht extern zu öffnen. Das heißt da musst Du dann halt mit Fraps oder - falls Du Steam hast - per Steam ein Bild machen, das geht bei Steam einfach per F12.


----------



## HerzogHeilig (5. November 2011)

ah das autolog dings hab ich noch garnich bemerkt. Danke für die Hilfe, dann mach ich die screens halt nochma mit fraps


----------

